# Skyline: Toronto vs Sydney



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Both Stunning, and actually quite similar. Yet they are underrated in comparison to their Asian and North American competitors. Which is better? 

Toronto: 



















Sydney:


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't get the point of this.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

elculo said:


> I don't get the point of this.


 You don't have to comment then.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, no city vs city thread.


----------

